# Anyone here rescue a poodle?



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to do rescue work and so many wonderful dogs came through that made wonderful family members. I took a look at some of the dogs and am in love with MacKenzie  I wish I had been able to work with a rescue when I got my Mini but couldn't find one close enough to visit the dogs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I have a rescue. But then I prefer rescues over puppies. 

First of all, I took him on a one-week trial basis. Maybe yr Houston shelter would offer u the same opportunity.

Secondly, yr dog will probably have some behaviours that u will never understand. Simply 'coz u have no way of knowing why or when they learned these 'quirks'.

When I hold up a leash, Tonka goes into what I call his 'cringe dance'. Head down, and almost crawling away from me. But he will circle back, head down, to come closer. If I don't grab his collar then, he will repeat the whole performance 'til I do.

It's like he knows that the leash is dangerous, but still can't resist it.

Once I clip him on tho, his head comes up and he's eager to go! Weird, eh? lol But it's just the way he is...

Oh . . most rescue dogs come housebroken already. And that's a plus!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hello! 

I've both purchased from a breeder, rescued two senior poodles via PetFinder, and adopted a retired stud dog from a breeder. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have regarding any of these scenarios. 

(I've also donated to Poodle Rescue of Houston, and PRH has always struck me as a top notch rescue, much like Carolina Poodle Rescue. They're in it for the poodles.)  

I've been lucky in that all of my poodles turned out to be wonderful dogs. The first two, both purchased from a breeder, are still with me and will be 9/10 this Fall. I've remained in contact with the breeder and that's always a plus. 

The first senior rescue was a diabetic, blind, 15 year old apricot miniature. He was posted on PetFinder by a vet--his vet, so I was fortunate to get a lot of history on him, including his actual vet record. He had some obvious health issues, and lost most of his teeth during a dental. But he got his eyesight back following cataract surgery!  So yes, it's true there are many unknowns when it comes to rescue. The good thing is that most rescues can provide a pretty clear picture of the dog's temperament, health, and prior situation. Keep in mind, there are even purebred poodles in rescue that are from breeders (a result of this poor economy, health issues and sudden retirement, among other things. By that I mean surrendered by owners or breeders themselves). 

My second senior rescue was a stray from a rural, high-kill shelter in Ohio. I was mourning Brandy when I saw him and he ended up in my home (transported all the way to northern VA). He was likely the product of a BYB/PM, and a former stud dog. He passed from a hemangiosarcoma approximately a year and a half after I adopted him. I knew nothing about him prior to adoption. 

My final addition is a former stud dog that I adopted when a breeder retired due to health issues. I snatched him up without hesitation--he came from Cabryn poodles and was sold to my breeder as a stud dog to continue her silver line. I immediately contacted Carolyn of Cabryn Poodles and she gave me information on his background and his parents, etc. (She's an amazing lady!) I'm still in contact with her and would get another poodle from her in a heart beat. So again, I had the fortune of adopting a somewhat "known" poodle. 

I initially turned to rescue because I felt guilty for purchasing two poodles when there are so many "needy" and unwanted dogs out there. (Yes, I'm weird like that.) I don't regret purchasing my two because responsible poodle breeders are committed to protecting the breed, and that's a good thing. 

*
Not a day goes by that I regret my rescues. * Yes, it's a crap shoot but more than anything, it's a worthwhile endeavor. The key is knowing what to expect and to not expect miracles or perfection. Expect health issues, expect temperament issues, expect everything--and you'll often be pleasantly surprised. Rescue poodles are well worth the effort. 

All of my poodles have taught me something and they were all incredible dogs. I'm a firm believer that we don't pick our poodles, but they pick us. 

Good luck!

(Sorry this is so long--I'm very passionate about poodle rescue!)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

My Nova is a rescue spoo  It was an amazing experience that I would do again in a heartbeat. Just because they come from a rescue doesn't necessarily mean that they will have behavior problems. The worst behavior Nova came with was counter surfing lol. She is an incredibly happy, well mannered, well behaved young lady. 

I chose to go with a rescue because I raise puppies for a service dog school. I have raised 4 puppies in the past 2.5 years, so I was just a little burned out on the whole house training/puppy thing. I decided to rescue an adult and haven't looked back since.

Good luck with whichever path to dog ownership that you choose. There are some great dogs in rescues, but you do have to be careful to make sure that the dog you choose is really the right one for your family. By adopting and adult dog, you get the benefits of knowing the adult size of your dog, since they are done growing. You also get the benefit of being able to tell what kind of personality and energy level they have, since they are mature and developed. But you do run the risk of there being underlying behavioral issues that are left over from a previous life that may have been less than desirable. With a puppy, you get to shape their behavior and training from the start, you know where they came from and what lies in their past and pedigree. There are advantages and disadvantages of both. Either way you should do your research. 

If you go the puppy route, get to know your breeder so that they can match you with the right puppy. If you go with rescue, make sure that you let the rescue know what you are looking for and what is absolutely not acceptable and let them screen potential candidates for you BEFORE you visit and start looking at dogs. When you meet a super cute, fuzzy face it is easy to get emotional and stop making rational decisions. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have many routes. I have bought dog from a great breeder, have done rescue out of an organization & I have gotten dogs from clients. All have been great & I think it really depends on the family life at the moment what you decide.

Leif is a Rescue from Carolina Poodle Rescue. I would go back to them due to my great experience with them. I cannot for any rational reason know why this dog was on the Streets of Charolette, picked up by Animal Control, impounded for a week or 10 days & then plucked from Animal Control & sent to Carolina Poodle Rescue. My theories are 1. Poodle grooming got too expensive (was in poor shape but loves being groomed), 2. high energy dog & needs plenty of dog & human stimulation, 3. intact male got to wondering & owner said "forget it". Anyway, when I applied to CPR I at first was not sure they had what I was looking for. I was honest & direct saying I needed an outgoing, people & dog oriented Poo, the dog was to be used in grooming contests so needed to be good on the grooming table etc....
CPR matched our family up with a fantastic dog. I have gotten his CGC his 1st time in obedience class (we started in the Pre-Novice) & he just finished his 1st grooming competition. He has no behavioral issues at all. You can also find Poodle Puppies in Rescue as well, BUT we didn't want the hassle of puppy & glad we went with an adult dog.
Our 2nd Poodle came to us because I groom the sire & dam & at 16 wks still had no home. I asked if I could groom this pup for an on line grooming competition & the "breeder" said Yes, well by the time I had finished with her she was mine. She was fantastic for grooming, great with kids, socialized with all 3 of their dogs etc... fit in fantastically with our family & don't regret getting her. It helps that she was free since I now groom their 3 dogs for free, nice trade off.

As you can see there are plenty of ways to aquire a dog. Don't be scared off of Rescue's just make sure the Rescue is run like an awesome breeder. There are fantastic rescues, good intention rescues, so so rescues & some as horrible as the puppymills you see in the news. I rescued a small dog from a rescue- how sad is that.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I forgot to add a picture of our fantastic boy Leif.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I forgot to add a picture of our fantastic boy Leif.


He's stunning!  (Can't believe he was a stray either!)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

3dogs said:


> I forgot to add a picture of our fantastic boy Leif.


Wow, Leif totally rocks that German! If you have any "before" pictures, he could be a poster child for poodle rescue.

Speaking of which, we have a dedicated poodle rescue here near where I live in Southern California. I don't think such organizations really compare with a more general rescue, such as PetFinder. Our rescue regularly ends up with beautiful, pure-bred dogs that are owner surrenders, for all the usual sad reasons such as health issues, moving, financial, and so on. These dogs are pretty much known quantities, often with well-documented histories. I visit the current crop every time I have Beau groomed, and it's getting harder and harder not to take one home with me. There's a bonded pair there now I posted about elsewhere, a black standard and a white mini, that I would _love_ to adopt. Someday . . .


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Our rescue regularly ends up with beautiful, pure-bred dogs that are owner surrenders, for all the usual sad reasons such as health issues, moving, financial, and so on. These


This was exactly my experience. Nova came with a pedigree, I was given information on the breeder that she came from, a full medical history from the time she was 10 weeks old onward, and a letter from the previous owners. They purchased her from a breeder as a puppy, she had been through puppy training and obedience classes and was completely housebroken. They surrendered her to the rescue when they decided to have a baby and life got a little too chaotic for them. They wanted Nova to have a home where she got the attention she deserved, and they were responsible enough to realize that they couldn't give that to her any longer. I also forgot a photo, so here is one:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here is a pic of my latest rescue, Merlin. (Brandy and Lord Byron were also purebred, but only Merlin came with his AKC papers and I transferred ownership):


Merlin 7-2011 C by RowanGreene, on Flickr


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I have two. I adopted each of them (at different times) from rescues. I found them both on Petfinder. We traveled 5 hours and stayed overnight to adopt Auggie. He was a 6 month old purebred (without papers) breeder surrender. He is a typical mini; high energy, smart, loves to learn. He is a friendly, good looking dog. I am having some issues with him barking that I am working on. Not in an aggressive way; just an obnoxious way! LOL

Mimi is my toy rescue. She supposedly came from a puppymill situation. She is fabulous, I adore her. I was pleasantly surprised by her "lack" of issues! I wasn't quite sure what to expect. I do have 2 young children, and we had Auggie already, and she has been great with the kids and Auggie. She does get a little scared sometimes, with strangers, but she is not aggressive. She also has some separation anxiety; she loves to be with me at all times, and she hates the crate. I'm sure it is from being in a crate so much in her "previous" life!

Would I rescue again? In a heartbeat. These dogs are fabulous; so loving, and I think typical poodle behavior. I have rescued cats before, but dogs were always from breeders. My one German Shepherd (I had siblings that I got a month apart) had multiple health problems. Her sister was fairly healthy, and lived twice as long as her sister. (She died at 13.) My dachshund, from a backyard breeder was always healthy. (I didn't understand about backyard breeders when I bought her.) 

My husband wasn't crazy about the rescue idea. He thought the dogs would all be problems. Now, he is convinced. He loves our dogs!

So, I have had a good experience, and I would recommend it. If you take your time, the right one will find YOU!!! (And, that really is how it happens!)


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

*Rescued from breeder*

My little tpoo was bought from a breeder in Hartford, CT. This breeder purchased my dog from a breeder in Cal. The Hartford breeder wanted a pedigree dog to show and once he won a first place, to then breed with her dogs. I have no problem with all this in theory BUT the Hartford breeder was honest enough to tell me she never loved my little dog like one of her own, he was just for business and she accidentally dropped him twice and broke his legs both times.

And once he was just used for breeding, he lived in a cage and she stopped cleaning his teeth. They were covered in tartar! So even though I got him from a breeder, I consider him a rescue
He was 4 years old when I got him, house broken, knew commands like sit and stay etc. So that was good since I wanted an older house broken dog. 

pieces of arzt, tell your husband this: once a dog is rescued from a miserable life, especially an older dog and you give them love and security, they become like puppies again... With all the happy, kissing, dancing little doggy behavior. It's beautiful to watch unfold.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, our local rescue rarely has the nice dogs yours do. Mostly they have poodle mixes. In the last year I have been checking, I only recall a couple of purebred standard poodles except right now they have a 9 year old mini and an 8 year old standard that need to go together. They have doodles- sigh. The few purebreds are often older dogs. They have had purebred minis, but not a lot of them. They had two purebred toys from a backyard breeder who was shut down and those guys were snatched up in a day. If a young dog does come through, they are gone right away. 

This makes me think to get a rescue you have to fill out all the paperwork and then wait, but there sure seems to be a lot of success stories on here. I think a rescue is great for an experienced dog person, but not always the best choice for a new dog person because many of them come with behavior issues. Obviously, not all have behavior problems.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Outwest, is your local rescue a breed specific poodle rescue? Nova came from Carolina Poodle Rescue, so their main goal is to rescue and rehome purebred poodles. Breeders going out of business and struggling pet owners with purebred dogs are more likely to place their dogs into a purebred rescue than just drop them off at a regular Humane Society, so purebred rescues tend to have a good number of purebreds, some even registered. Also, purebred rescues tend to pluck purebreds right out of animal control and the humane societies as soon as they get word of them, so that reduces the number of purebreds that you will find in a regular rescue as well. 

That said, I did have to fill out paperwork and wait. When I applied to CPR, they didn't have what I was looking for (I wanted a parti female, but also said I would be interested in any young adult female that wasn't black). But I still applied, went through the interview process that they have and got approved for adoption. It was a few months later before they called and told me they had an owner surrender parti female available for adoption. The rest is history lol. She ended up being the absolute perfect match for me.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

We got our toy poodle (maybe 9 or 10 years old?) from a kill shelter last June and he's a doll. He was picked up as a stray and was obviously someone's beloved pet because he was groomed and had been taken care of, but was not claimed. He was housebroken, heartworm negative, knew how to sit/down on command, walked on a leash, came when called and is a wonderful little guy. He needed a dental and lost a few teeth but they weren't in too bad of shape. He has early stage cataracts and his knees are a bit loose but doesn't need surgery. He adjusted to kids and big dogs incredibly well. He did sleep for about 3 days straight after we pulled him from the pound, though.

There are great rescues and not so great rescues. I couldn't get a poodle from a rescue group because I have an intact dog in my house because we show in conformation and they wouldn't adopt to me. We just went another route!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

We rescued Charlie two months ago. He is a mini poodle mix. 
A great house dog. As far as health, shelters will always tell you what's going on. We also got a free first vet visit. Charlie got a clean bill of health.


----------

